# October 8th BB Fall Classic 1K for 1st!



## bayoubetty (Aug 18, 2016)

Lake Lanier Little Hall Ramp Saturday October 8th - safelight -3PM

Bayou Betty Fall Classic tourney. I am teaming up again with The Center for Children & Young Adults. They are a nonprofit organization that takes care of homeless children 12-20 years old.

At the moment we have a guaranteed $1K for first place prize. Money prizes paid 1st-5th. (it will depend in the exact number of boats) There will also be sponsor prizes 

Early registration will be $100 per boat or $120 day of
all money goes to CCYA

* Optional $10 pp big fish at morning registration (Big fish 100% payout to winner)
5 fish limit, large mouth and spotted bass 14" and above.

All youth anglers under 16 will be qualified for a special prize for their biggest fish.

Day of Registration starts at 5AM- If you register early online you can check in with your boat number.

Safe-lite blast off - Weigh in 3PM sharp.

Last year it rained ALL day we had 26 boats participate and we raised $3700 for The Center for Children & Young Adults 

PM or post here if you have any questions


----------



## bayoubetty (Sep 19, 2016)

http://ccyakids.org/fishing-tournament-2016/ 
pre register online


----------



## bayoubetty (Oct 4, 2016)

you can sign up online until Friday @ 6PM...otherwise, you can the morning of.  See you Saturday!!!


----------

